
Few buyers at Ocean Tomo high-tech auction - gibsonf1
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2009/03/28/BU8116O74L.DTL
======
streety
This seems like the perfect event to hold online. Everyone wants to remain
anonymous to the point that the "most serious bidders made bids by phone"
while the rest "stay in their hotel rooms and have representatives in the
audience who send them text messages."

I don't see who the fancy location is intended to impress. It sounds as though
all the "serious bidders" are just going to be inconvenienced by it.

